
When Patents Attack - markmassie
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/441/when-patents-attack
======
greenyoda
Note: This show aired in 2011.

There's also a "When Patents Attack – Part Two" from 2013:

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/496/w...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-
archives/episode/496/when-patents-attack-part-two)

Earlier discussions on HN:

Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2809544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2809544)

Part 2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804825](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5804825)

